# Car qwont turn over with a new battery



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

Just brought a new battery, I had it for 2 days and on the third day (today) its was dead 
when I tried to start the car. What would drain the battery overnight? I'd hate to think i need a ALT, because my mulitmeters numbers were spot on where I think they should be. 

Battery at rest new: 11.78V 
Car on with battery: 11.89-98V 
Car W/ accessories on: 12.78-13.98V 
Car on and reving engine: 13-14V 

Is there something Im missing?? 
Help


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

you have something draining the battery. The Alt is good as you have 13-14V with the motor running, which is the alt output and not the battery's voltage. One way to see the current drain on the battery is to connect the meter in series with the battery and see what the current flow is. Do this with the doors shut and do not try to start the car. You can then start pulling fuses to see which one drops the current flow, that is your drain.


----------



## snoname (Nov 11, 2010)

Check the fuse box above your battery and the output of your alternator. Could very easily be both, sounds like an issue I had a few months back...


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

His alt output is good, he has 13+V when car is running...


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

I had a good feeling the alt is good. Whit the car off and the multimeter attached to the battery terminals there was a constant drop in volts. Its was droping something like .08 every few minuites. So is that proof something is draining the battery??


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

most likely. Even though the battery is "new", I would have it load tested to ensure that is not the problem.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

Blower, man. Another day of work missed. Right now the BAtt is on a 10 amp charge, 
and it still wont start.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

Here are the results from the multimeter taken a few moments ago: 

12.85-12.95 Idle 
11.87 Idle and Radiator fans running 
11.65 Idle all accessories and AC compressor running 

Any input


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

Remove the ground wire and see if you still have a voltage drop. Sometimes the battery can have an internal short. 
Does your meter have an Amp setting? if so, connect it in series with the positive battery lead and check amperage draw. Your draw seems pretty high, so it might be your alternator drawing current. Disconnect the alternator wire and then start pulling fuses until you find the culprit


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

no I dont have an amp setting, just volts. I went outside to check the battery and it droped from 11.78 to 5 1/2 volts overnight. I noticed the voltage stop droping when I pulled the fuse for the data link connector power supply. Could this be causing the problem.


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

BrothaVduBVA said:


> no I dont have an amp setting, just volts. I went outside to check the battery and it droped from 11.78 to 5 1/2 volts overnight. I noticed the voltage stop droping when I pulled the fuse for the data link connector power supply. Could this be causing the problem.


 Fuse #12? 
That feeds only the DLC


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

Tried fuse #12 again, it didnt stop the battery from drawing power. I pulled all fuses again except for the relays under the steering wheel. I disconnected the altanator and theres still something drawing power from somewhere. The other fuse I pulled was #38 central locking and etc. Still thre is something drawing off the battery. I also have a green 30 in a open slot. HElp


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

Did you test the battery after having it disconnected overnight yet? 
This might be a good time for you to buy a VOM that has a amp feature.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

I put the battery on a over night 2 amp charge. When I got up It was at 12.78v. Checked it again at luch time it was at 12.70v. Left work and bought a new multimeter that can read amps. When I got home, I let the car sit for 2 hrs to let everything go into sleep mode, checked again and the battery droped from 12.78 to 12.70v . Checked battery with new meter and found a .11 amp drain somewhere. 

Could that cause a battery to drain over night?


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

.11 amps for 10 hours would only amount to 1.1 amp hrs. You could sustain that drain for months. 

Disconnect your battery. 
Check voltage. 
Do not charge it. 
Check in the morning to see if there's a voltage drop. 
If there's a drop, your battery is internally shorted.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

I will do as suggested. I just hope my radio wont loose the code stored in it.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

very good chance it will need the security code re-entered, but, I have had a radio out of a car for about 2 days and when I re-installed it, it was OK w/o needing the code, but I would not count on it.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

after disconnecting the battery over night it went from 12.7 to 12.6. That sounds normal i guess, took another amp reading and the draw was .05 amps. 

Is there a relay, not the fuse in the fuse box, but a relay under the steering wheel that controls the air-con?

A week ago i ran the air-con for the first time in a year, after turning the ac off, ( the fan set to 0, and the ac button off) I was still getting cold air out my vents for days, even with it being 90 degrees outside. Could it be possible that a relay got stuck open?


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

I remember trying to diagnose something like this a while ago, I shorted out the K-line stereo wire.

Current draw with the car off was supposed to be in the milliamps, mine was higer than that but I don't remember exactly, it was 3+ years ago.


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

BrothaVduBVA said:


> after disconnecting the battery over night it went from 12.7 to 12.6. That sounds normal i guess, took another amp reading and the draw was .05 amps.
> 
> Is there a relay, not the fuse in the fuse box, but a relay under the steering wheel that controls the air-con?
> 
> A week ago i ran the air-con for the first time in a year, after turning the ac off, ( the fan set to 0, and the ac button off) I was still getting cold air out my vents for days, even with it being 90 degrees outside. Could it be possible that a relay got stuck open?


I think you have a control module rather than a relay.
Are you sure your decimal point is in the right position? You're only drawing .05? Your battery is probably a 60 Amp Hour which could drain at .05 amps for 50 days.


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

thats its currant draw, and yea now since last night it reads .05 amps.


----------



## volkswhisperer (Sep 25, 2006)

BrothaVduBVA said:


> thats its currant draw, and yea now since last night it reads .05 amps.


If that's the total current draw, then maybe you have an intermittent problem. I once had a radiator fan that came partially on at random when the car was turned off.

.05 is definitely not a problem unless you park your car for 1000 hours


----------



## BrothaVduBVA (Aug 19, 2010)

5 milliamps isnt anything right now but, something was drainging my old and new battery. I can buy into the assumption that batterys are not fully charged off the shelf (my current battery was made in 2/11), but after buying the new batt, it faild twice on me sitting overnight. When I first got the battery my alt was putting about 11-12 volts of charge out. But now its at a constant 14.20-14.66 at standing idle with no extra electronics, which is an improvement. For some reason leaving the battery off the car overnight didnt effect the radio, and the car was able to turn over and strat. Tonight will be the test, I reconnected the battery post after her bath today, when i leave in the morning to go to work and it doesn't turn over, something killing juice.


----------



## Zendragon (Feb 24, 2012)

*2000 2.0 jetta battery drain*

I have been having the same issue. Both my battery and alt where checked last night at Orellys auto parts ... what is the most likely drain on the battery?


----------



## Zendragon (Feb 24, 2012)

*just called the dealler to check on this ...*

:facepalm: and my car, per the vin, has two recalls out standing. Gotta love used/ repoed cars  so i hope that this is the end of the issue for me. not sure why i did not look into this sooner.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

BrothaVduBVA said:


> Here are the results from the multimeter taken a few moments ago:
> 
> 12.85-12.95 Idle
> 11.87 Idle and Radiator fans running
> ...


With those numbers, your alternator is not charging.

Check the big battery fuse (IIRC in the fuse box on top of the battery, check the big wire between alternator and battery, and check the alternator control circuit, in that order. If they're all OK, replace the alternator.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

14.3-14.8 give or take.


----------



## Zendragon (Feb 24, 2012)

*FIXED*

hey guys ... just wanted to update... eace: dealer ship recall fixed all the issues ... I would totally recommended that if you have not, yourself, checked with a dealer on if you have any outstanding recalls on your cars ... do it today!!!!!:beer::beer::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:It can be an easy cheap way to kill your problems.

Thanks to every one on the suggestions and help on this issue.:wave::wave:


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

So what did they fix under the recall?

And to the OP, is your issue fixed yet?


----------



## Zendragon (Feb 24, 2012)

*Recall*

They replaced the hazard Light switch and the Break light Switch. I have not had to jump start my car since Saturday morning, after leaving the dealer and I didn't pay one red cent!


----------



## tbaeastcoast (Nov 9, 2008)

could be a coil issue.


----------



## Halfpipe21 (Jul 18, 2012)

snoname said:


> Check the fuse box above your battery and the output of your alternator. Could very easily be both, sounds like an issue I had a few months back...


My fuse and fuse box look the same as this photo. Rebuilt alternator installed 2 months ago, advised to get new battey and didn't. What was the cause of your problem? Looks really similar...And what damage was done? My fuse had actually melted... And a new fuse just started smoking.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Replace the alternator wire.

If you were advised to get a new battery, you probably should. If you install a new alternator with a weak battery, the alternator warranty will be voided.


----------



## Apollo1990 (Jul 21, 2012)

*Hi all need some help with MK3 GOLF 1996*

Hi my 1996 golf MK3 will not start it has a factory fitted imob and as I put key in the hazard lights just bleep and makes clicking sound, I have been told the ecu could have blown so I have got a new ecu with key and key reader and here is the big but lol I cant find the ecu, if any one knows if I am in the right place for the problem, if not could you tell me or a picture of were the ecu is would be great, I really want to get my car going as i have always loved the MK3 Golfs cheers


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Apollo1990 said:


> Hi my 1996 golf MK3 will not start it has a factory fitted imob and as I put key in the hazard lights just bleep and makes clicking sound, I have been told the ecu could have blown so I have got a new ecu with key and key reader and here is the big but lol I cant find the ecu, if any one knows if I am in the right place for the problem, if not could you tell me or a picture of were the ecu is would be great, I really want to get my car going as i have always loved the MK3 Golfs cheers


Are you sure it's the factory alarm?


----------



## Apollo1990 (Jul 21, 2012)

*yes*

yes sure it is


----------



## Apollo1990 (Jul 21, 2012)

yes very sure it is


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Is this a US-market car?


----------



## Apollo1990 (Jul 21, 2012)

*ecu were abouts*

No it might not be but it looks it, just bought an ecu, key wire , and key, do you know were ecu is ? cheers jay


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

Well the stock alarm module is easy enough to bypass. Unplug it and jump the two fat red wires together. That'll take the anti-theft completely out of the loop.


----------



## luckymacy (Dec 27, 2009)

*Need some help with identifying what the 3 green 30 amp fuses are for above the battery.*

And most importantly, the inner one, the one that's the third from the right, what is it for? Mine is burnt out and looks like it has been for a while but I can't tell that there's been anything wrong as a result!


----------

